# Cash Ambulance



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 22, 2008)

Just watch the video......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJwLZTndM8


----------



## firetender (Aug 27, 2008)

Back in the 1970's, Daytona Beach, full code cost $73.00 and if we collected cash at the hospital, we charged $60.00.

For about 6 months, the company really pushed our getting at least 50% in cash, before we left the ER.

Oh, the good old days!


----------

